# GPS for a woman



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I helped out one of our neighbor farmers today and was given permission after hunting season is over to ride our horses anywhere on his 3000+ acres of farmland and forest that surround our homestead.

My DW however is very directionally challenged. I need a handheld gps that is woman user friendly. I spent 20yrs in the army using maps and then eventually gps's once they became prevalent. So land nav is easy for me, but trying to explain to her how North is not always up just cause the map says so or that an inch is really a mile is a challenge.

Does anyone have any real hands on use of a garmin type or any hand held that is user friendly to operate and navigate with?

Thanks in advance (and this message was approved by the DW). lol


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Try the Garmin E-trex series. Pretty affordable and not too complicated. Set it up for her and waypoint home and then turn her loose.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

3k acres? Bet there are 1000 or so medicinal species... would love to walk that ground! If anything like around here you'll find 80 species every 200 yards.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have used the early Etrex model. It is O.K. I replaced it with a more expensive 60 Csx. The more expensive one has a bigger screen and color. I do not know how gadget savvy she is. You might try going into one of the big stores and let her try a few. I think it is better to spend a little more on one she likes then to get one she won't use.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> I helped... I need a handheld gps that is woman user friendly. ...


If my sister-in-laws are typical representation, don't think there is woman friendly GPS. eep:

Take the first exit off the bypass (from my home it's the 3rd) turn at the gas station (east or west, she doesn't know) and then drive up a bit (north?) and the restaurant is right there. Who makes a GPS that is capable of giving directions like that?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Take a look at the Bushnell Backtrack.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Cell phone?*

I wonder if the GPS would work on a smart phone?

There are actually a few different apps that can give you directions, but maybe they are all geared toward roads? I have never tried to use mine while driving in fields or out in the country, off road.

It might be worth trying. I am going to have to try this when I am off road sometime.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I wonder if the GPS would work on a smart phone?
> 
> There are actually a few different apps that can give you directions, but maybe they are all geared toward roads? I have never tried to use mine while driving in fields or out in the country, off road.
> 
> It might be worth trying. I am going to have to try this when I am off road sometime.


I have looked at a few that are reasonable. There is one called Hunt that is geared to hunters and have property lines built in. Found it pretty accurate.
http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/android-app-subscription

For my driving, I use Co-Pilot on my tablet. Ended up replacing my Garmin with the tablet. I have the screen on and applications running from 6:45 am to 5:30pm M-F between GPS to and from work (traffic updates) and xm satelite radio streaming at my desk. Battery works just fine. I even have enough juice to read on my kindle app before bed.


----------

